# Crusty 37? Schwinn Motorbike



## cds2323 (Oct 15, 2013)

Rusty housepainted Liberty badged Motorbike. Angled key locking fork. Small serial # R64460. I see no trace of Liberty decal on downtube but will need to remove housepaint to be sure, can see the spears faintly under paint. 

Questions re: missing tank. Would tank be smooth front or gilled? Would tank have Motorbike decal or white panel with Liberty decal? Jewel or no jewel?

I've seen a LaSalle badged version equipped the same way that had smooth front tank with jewel and LaSalle decal but it had the straight back locking fork from 36.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 15, 2013)

Missing photos. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

lots of people are gonna want that horn mount....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> lots of people are gonna want that horn mount....




Ive never seen a mount like that!?


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 15, 2013)

The 38 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog lists the mount as the No.4 mount for truss rods @18 cents. The more common No. 1 mount for the stem sold for 10 cents.


----------



## jkent (Oct 15, 2013)

Shissss I want the whole bike! Damn that thing is cool!
I don't know that I would do a thing to that bike. I know it's a cool bike under all that house paint and all but it looks pretty sweet like it is. 
But then again I would like to see what is under all that red paint too!
Jkent


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 15, 2013)

*Cool bike*

I think it was a hanging ribbed tank autocycle.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone have a 1937 Chigago Cycle Supply catalog? Would like to know what tank is right for this bike.


----------



## Volksnspokes (Oct 20, 2013)

*I think its a 1937 Motorbike*

Looks just exactly like the bike I am working on. Should have a hanging gilled tank ( ouch lotsa $$$$ )

Here is a link to a Liberty-badged Motorbike very nicely restored by Bob U:

http://www.nostalgic.net/1937-schwinn-liberty-motorbike


----------

